# JSF: css einbinden - Probleme



## 0xsven (15. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein stylesheet in mein jsf template einbinden. Die css liegt im ordner .../webapp/resources/css/...

Nun funktioniert das einfach nicht und ich kanns mir einfach nicht erklären

```
<h:outputStylesheet library="css" name="default.css" />
```
das hier wird garnicht gerendert!

..und auch bilder kann ich nicht einbinden.

EDIT: Die Bilder gehen nun, habe da was falsch geschrieben -.- aber stylesheets sind immernoch ein problem



Hatte das schonmal jemand? oder hat wer eine Idee was da kaputt/falsch sein kann?

Gruß sven


----------



## knoppers (15. Jul 2010)

Schreib mal deinen Header (also die ersten 10 Zeilen dein xhtml oder jsp Seite). Dann glaube ich kann man mehr dazu sagen. Grundsätzlich ist deine Schreibweise vollkommen richtig.


----------



## gman (15. Jul 2010)

Hi,

Netbeans generiert für die Einbindung von CSS-Dateien dies hier:

[XML]
<hutputStylesheet name="css/jsfcrud.css"/>
[/XML]

Die Datei liegt dann auch in dem Ordner den du auch beschrieben hast.


----------

